# New user from CA



## [email protected] (2 mo ago)

Hello! New member from California here. Got my kid a bear "kid bow" and I'm noticing I'm shooting it more than she is. This was last month.

It all started with adjusting her peep sight. I've been lurking for the past month in the forums just to learn more as all my Google searches were futile unless I clicked on an Archery Talk link.

Any recommendations for a southern California archery group I should look into? The shop close by, and the closest outdoor range seem to focus primarily on recurve bows. 

Hooked? Maybe... Seems like a good community so now I have this account. Interested in hunting and have developed an itch to explore target as well. So kinda all over the place...


----------



## JoeyBagOfDonuts27 (5 mo ago)

Welcome from DE!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Hello! New member from California here. Got my kid a bear "kid bow" and I'm noticing I'm shooting it more than she is. This was last month.
> 
> It all started with adjusting her peep sight. I've been lurking for the past month in the forums just to learn more as all my Google searches were futile unless I clicked on an Archery Talk link.
> 
> ...


Welcome from Wildomar, CA. Where in Socal are you from? That would help with finding shop/range/club in your area


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT from another cali bowman…I’m in Northern California and used to buy at a bow shop in simi valley… not sure if he is still open..


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Welcome, I’m in the real Northern California. Redding..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (2 mo ago)

Morning all! Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm in Orange County, CA.


----------



## smithscott (2 mo ago)

Welcome to the great community

Sent from my CPH2239 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overthetop (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome!!


----------



## Mhayman (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Earthroamer (2 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Lambs (1 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Poirier_88 (Nov 4, 2019)

Everytime I see a post from a California hunter I get a little excited. My old army buddy lives in Northern California and he hunts a lot. I honestly don't associate hunting with the state of California and its good to be proven wrong sometimes. Welcome back and happy hunting


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Poirier_88 said:


> Everytime I see a post from a California hunter I get a little excited. My old army buddy lives in Northern California and he hunts a lot. I honestly don't associate hunting with the state of California and its good to be proved wrong sometimes. Welcome back and happy hunting


California has plenty of die hard bowhunters…we get a bad rap cause of our politicians and big cities.


----------



## Poirier_88 (Nov 4, 2019)

slowen said:


> California has plenty of die hard bowhunters…we get a bad rap cause of our politicians and big cities.


I hear you there! It sounds like Northern California has some serious game to chase. Do you guys ever find elk that far South?


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Nor Cal has always served me well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

